# Question Of The Week... (2021 week 5)



## ripjack13 (Jan 30, 2021)

*This week's question is more than just one. It's a multi-part question. I'm not asking what do you want to buy or what kind of workshop you want. I'm asking how do you want to advance. What is your goal in woodworking? What new skills do you want to acquire? What new techniques do you want to perfect? *






**Rules**
There is no minimum post requirement,
primates, woodticks, wood spinners, and leprechauns are welcome to post an answer.
And of course the  and the doc too....


----------



## Tony (Jan 30, 2021)

Dude, it's Saturday!!!!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Tony (Jan 30, 2021)

I'll play along a day early, why not? 

I'm really trying to get my turning skills better. I'm pretty horrible compared to what I consider to be good, trying to concentrate on getting better. Specifically, I'm working on improving with traditional tools to complement my carbide ones, I like having as many options as possible to do different tasks.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Nature Man (Jan 30, 2021)

In the skills area, I would like to improve in re-sawing wood on the bandsaw, expand the utilization of my router table, and develop skills in edge glueups. This year on the lathe I plan to make my first peppermills and I would like to master making spheres. For flatwork this year I have queued up a slew of cutting boards, would like to launch into box making, and I would like to prototype a bookshelf with secret compartments built in. I’ve learned over the past few years that equipment maintenance and upkeep plays a much more substantial role than I had envisioned, so keeping every piece running optimally has to be thrown into the mix. This year promises to be a busy one in the workshop. Chuck

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 30, 2021)

I would like to advance my furniture making skills. A big thing on my to do list is a Maloof style rocker. That has so many things that I have not done and it will be a great experience and learning curve. I have also thought about building kitchen cabinets etc for my home, but it's just a thought and I don't know if I could ever find the time to do it. But it would be a lesson in production work and raised panel work. One more thing I would like to try is spraying finish, specifically water based poly.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 30, 2021)

Tony said:


> Dude, it's Saturday!!!!


crap...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 30, 2021)

I lost track of the days this week. lol

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jan 30, 2021)

I want be on the level of @Mike1950. Finding the supply of wood like he has. And I've seen the pictures of his workbench so I know he has mad skills there too.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 31, 2021)

Ok...today's Sunday. Right?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Tony (Jan 31, 2021)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Jan 31, 2021)

One thing I'd like to improve is my attitude towards failure. Often I'm afraid I'll screw something up and waste the wood and effort that went into a project. It holds me back from trying something new or a bit more risky. I keep telling myself, "Hey, it's only wood, it grows on trees and you're retired you have all the time in the world". Sometimes it sucks having a perfection gene.

Case in point: I really didn't think I'd want to get into embellishing turnings, preferring to let the wood be wood with a finish that enhanced and showed off it's natural beauty. Now, yeah, maybe I'd like to try a few things - carving, texturing, coloring. But I'm afraid I'll turn a nice piece and then trash it by doing a poor carving job. So, big toe in water, I've purchased a power carving unit. Now I just need to take it out of the box.

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Karl_TN (Jan 31, 2021)

To do less sanding. Many times I spend as more time sanding than turning so I’d like to start more often with 240grit versus 80 grit.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## eaglea1 (Jan 31, 2021)

My goal is to get over that point where I feel like my woodworking is a test, that I didn't study for!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## DLJeffs (Jan 31, 2021)

Improve my joinery. Like to get my seams to all but disappear. And I need to get better at finishing. It's a struggle for me to get a consistent, polished finish on larger surfaces.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Lou Currier (Jan 31, 2021)

Just to get back to turning and creating stuff!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Tony (Jan 31, 2021)

Lou Currier said:


> Just to get back to turning and creating stuff!


How are you feeling Lou?

Reactions: Agree 2 | +Karma 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Jan 31, 2021)

Tony said:


> How are you feeling Lou?


Forcing myself to do things right now. Have a procedure tomorrow and am praying for some relief. So far everything else has had mediocre results that don’t last.

Reactions: Sincere 4


----------

